# Long Beach Cycle Swap this weekend Sunday March 28th



## fordmike65 (Mar 23, 2021)

See you there...


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 25, 2021)

Shall be there!


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 25, 2021)

See you there and everyone else.... always a good time! No beer sales at swap anymore, so make sure to bring your own! Hit me up, may have one for ya.....


----------



## BFGforme (Mar 27, 2021)

Who's going tomorrow?


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 27, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> See you there and everyone else.... always a good time! No beer sales at swap anymore, so make sure to bring your own! Hit me up, may have one for ya.....


----------



## Just Jeff (Mar 28, 2021)

Thank you @fordmike65 fo buying the girls Hawthorne. I was gonna buy it if it was still there on my 2nd trip through the swap this morning


----------



## Rust_Trader (Mar 28, 2021)

Where’s the swap pics???


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 28, 2021)

Just Jeff said:


> Thank you @fordmike65 fo buying the girls Hawthorne. I was gonna buy it if it was still there on my 2nd trip through the swap this morning



I had to!!! But my girl said NO MORE BIKES 4-5 bikes ago!!! Keep it on the down-low! PLEASE!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 28, 2021)

Rust_Trader said:


> Where’s the swap pics???
























59 Biscayne




Gentleman selling his 90yo mother's bike





Super cool early juvenile bike.







I snagged the '54 Merc wheelcovers to try out on my Shoebox.


----------

